# FS: Silvertip Bristlenose Plecos $3



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

update: Jan.31, 2012
FS: Silvertip Bristlenose Plecos 2 to 4 inches, asking $3. Come and pick out your fish. 8 for $20








Dad and youth








Unsexed youth, some are older and showing there Bristl
PM me, Live in Abbotsford work at 96th Ave and 192nd St
Cheers 
Neal


----------



## Eden (Apr 24, 2010)

Can I come pick some up this afternoon. I will be in town at 2pm till whenever? Let me know!!


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

@ 33731 Marshall Rd


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

Ten down more to go.


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

I would like to sell off some more, now asking $4 each


----------



## bentleytech (Nov 22, 2010)

I would like 6 of them if they are still available.


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes they are.


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

I have heard that they are good algae eaters. Do they bother other fish, like small guppies or neon tetras? If they are ok with other fish, I will like 3. It is a bit far to pick up though.


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

They are great with other fish and plants; the aquarium they are in right now also has a healthy shrimp population. They keep my tank clean of alga and I feed them vegetables.


----------



## bentleytech (Nov 22, 2010)

PM'd you.....


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

I still would like to move some of these guy / gals out of my tank and in to yours.  Dad is sitting on new eggs.


----------



## bentleytech (Nov 22, 2010)

Beautiful plecos. Thank you very much.


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

Still have some. I am looking for Sterbai Corys or plants


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

how many do you have Im looking for 20-30


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't know how many I should be able to do 10 to 20; I could have done 30 or more last week. It hard to tell they are in a heavily planted tank.


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

I have about 20 fish or more from 1 to 3" vary health.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. i have some jungle val runners. if your interested i would trade 1 for 1. i have 3 or 4 i could trade. let me know, Cheers


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Scherb - I will do a deal with you - I think I can find 3-4 little guys in my tank for you!
PM me


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

Scherb- I have a lot of jungle val already, so PM Jasonator, or PM me and we can work something out.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

ok sending pm.


----------



## newfie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi
I am interested in two sent me your phone number.
Thank You


----------



## newfie (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi
I am interest in two of your Bristlenose Plec, could i have your phone number so i could call you.
Thank You


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

My aquarium is to crowded right now come and helps me down size by buying some beautiful Bristlenose Plecos.


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

8 for $20. Helps me down size


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

New Photo Jan.31,2012


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

pm sent!!!


----------

